# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Lập trình trục xoay (x làm trục xoay) nstudio v5

## HẢI

Tình hình là em có cái phôi D70 (chu vi: 70 x pi =220) khi X chay 220 mà vẫn không đủ 1 vòng tròn có D70 là sao vậy các cao thủ cnc. em hơi đuối mấy ngày này chỉ vì vụ này, xin các bác hướng dẫn ạ ?

----------


## suu_tam

360 độ là 1 vòng. Chu vi bao nhiêu cũng 360 độ.
Cài đặt trục xoay tính là 360 đơn vị là 1 vòng. Nếu đóng trục tiếp động cơ thì 1 vòng động cơ là 360. Nếu qua hộp số giảm tốc thì nhân với tỷ lệ ví dụ hộp số 1/20 thì là motor quay 20 vòng trục xoay quay 1 vòng và là motor quay 20 vòng thì được 360 đơn vị.

----------

HẢI

----------

